Ask HN: Is it common that a startup gets acquired without informing their users? - seapunk
======
seapunk
Hi, I’m the co-founder of Threader, a Twitter client that curates good threads
and compiles them in an article format.

One of our competitors was acquired by a US company 7 months ago. They didn’t
communicate about it and still pretend to be indie developers. They even kept
their Patreon, which is misleading since users might think they’re supporting
indies.

I was wondering if people from the HN community have already heard of similar
cases.

~~~
rogerkirkness
For analogies, look to the craft beer industry. You get a sort of "we are
going to start a very similar underpriced brand, or invest in you, or buy you
outright, which do you prefer?" From the mega competitor.

~~~
samil
i think the post is more about how their competitor(copycat?) developed by an
indie developer got acquired by a company and they still act like if nothing
happened. Which means there is a company buying an indie made product, with
the deal that they will not reveal that they got purchased, and than keep
using the "indie" image to make better profit via Patreon..

